# Huge amounts of Ewcm day 5 of stimming is this normal???



## pinkbt (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi ladies,


I 'm a first time ivf er...


Doing the antagonist protocol, day 5 of injections today and having first scan since baseline scan. On 150 gonal f and 75 menapor.  


Sorry for tmi but just been to loo and huge amount of fertile secretions.. Called doctor and he said fine and we'll discuss tonight but worried I'm about to ovulate.


Is this normal??.


Thanks xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

sounds normal! your body will be all over the place by the time you're finished IVF so just go with the flow. oops. perhaps that wasn't the best choice of phrase?


----------



## Minidaisy (Oct 23, 2012)

If it helps I had the same thing happen during my stims and I too was worried I had ovulated but I was advised this was perfectly normal.  I had my egg transfer last Thursday and now on 2WW so it wasn't a problem for me.  Its like a marathon getting through each stage isn't it    Wishing you all the best in your journey xxx


----------



## pinkbt (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks xxxxxxxx good to know is ok!


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Me too and all was ok at EC, just    now and on 2ww
Good luck


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I had this to, perfectly normal.

Good luck
Stacey
X


----------



## pinkbt (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks so much for taking the time to post everyone - it put my mind at rest?


Must be a sign that working as had scan and had good response so ec brought forward 3 days     


Babydust to all - especially those on 2www.


Xxxxx


----------



## Minidaisy (Oct 23, 2012)

thats great Pinkbt, sending lots of   your way xx


----------

